

Ask HN:  What startups are near a liquidity event? - fapi1974

Everyone knows that Twitter, Facebook, and Groupon have an IPO on their horizon.  I was just wondering, though, what other companies have good IPO/acquisition prospects in the next 12 months or so.
======
pitdesi
Zillow (<http://venturebeat.com/2011/04/18/zillow-ipo/>)

